# هل الإنسان عبارة عن مكنة؟ Machine



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال تردد في كذا مناقشة هنا في الكام يوم اللي فاتوا...


هل الإنسان مجرد مكنة machine ؟
هل ممكن نوصل ان ندرسه بالبيولوجيا وعلم النفس وكله، ونتعامل معاه كمكنة وﻻ ﻷ؟ وايه الادلة؟


لفتح الموضوع:

1- هل الحيوانات  زي الماكينات؟
2- لو جبت لك روبوت، ذكي إلى حد كبير وشكله وملمسه وصوته زي الإنسان...هتعتبره إنسان؟
3- واحد صاحبي في طب حكالي عن حاجة اسمها Deep brain stimulation
ودي معناها انه بتوصيل مادة معينة للمخ، البني ادم يضحك...او يعيط او يزعل او يفرح...

بمعنى ان كل المشاعر والحاجات دي مجرد كيميا...وبيؤيد الرأي ده بعض الحاجات اللي تقول ان الشيكوﻻتة بترفع الروح المعنوية مثﻻً...عشان بتشجع افرازات معينة...

ما رأيكم؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كويس انك فتحت موضوع منفصل لان النقاش طال فى الموضوع ده 

بس انت محددتش مكنه ايه بالظبط ؟يعنى ATM machine ولا ايه ؟ 
ياريته كان ATM كان الواحد يحط الكارد فيه يطلع فلوس ههههههه

المهم لا انا لا اؤمن ان الانسان مكنه 
والا مبدأيا علشان نبتدى النقاش 
تقدر تفسر ليه كل الناس بلا استثناء ( حتى الملحد اللى لا يؤمن بحياة بعد الموت )  بتخاف من الموت وبتحب الحياة وبتحب الخلود ؟ ليه الانسان جواه الحلم ده انه يعيش للابد ؟ 
طبعا انا لا انكر كيمياء المخ اللى بتأثر على الانسان 
لكن هل الانسان كده بس ؟
جاوب الاول على السؤال ده


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> كويس انك فتحت موضوع منفصل لان النقاش طال فى الموضوع ده
> 
> بس انت محددتش مكنه ايه بالظبط ؟يعنى ATM machine ولا ايه ؟
> ياريته كان ATM كان الواحد يحط الكارد فيه يطلع فلوس ههههههه
> ...



اوﻻً الATM مش بتجيب فلوس لو حسابك مافهوش رصيد 

المهم بقى..

الاجابة بسيطة جداً...
كل الحيوانات فيها غريزة البقاء Self-preservation

زيها زي الجوع والألم (عشان يبعد عن الضرر) وكل ده..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*طبعا انا متابع كل المواضيع اللى اتكلمت عن كدة*
*خاصة حتة المونيليزم دى بتاعة عمنا (X) اللى راح للأخ (Y)*
*وأداله اللى فيه النصيب (Z)*
*!!!!*
*ملحوظتى المهمة أن الحيوانات ليها مشاعر وأحاسيس وقبول ونفور *
*وشعور بالذنب أيضاً *
*فما بالك بالأنسان ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اه الحيوانات عندها حب البقاء والدفاع عن وجودها ده طبيعى وده حاجة ربنا حطها فيها علشان الحيوانات تستمر لو مش عندها حب البقاء كانت كل الحيوانات انقرضت من زمان وكده الاتزان او ال balance اللى فى الحياة كان هيختل فده شئ لازم وضرورى لاستمرار الحياة على الارض والله عمل كده علشان خاطر الانسان فوجود الحيوان والنبات مهم لوجود الانسان واستمراره على وجه الارض :t31:

بالنسبة للانسان لو هو كشخص مؤمن ان الانسان عبارة عن مكنه ومؤمن ايمان تام بالموضوع ده وجيت قولتله على فكرة يامكنه انت هتموت انهارده , ايه رد فعله ؟ هيخاف ويزعل وهيضايق رغم انك بتقوله انه هيموت عادى جدا موته عادية لا مثلا مقتول ولا  محروق

ولو هو ملحد كمان ولا يؤمن بوجود حياة بعد الموت يبقا مش مفروض لا يخاف ولا يزعل 
مش هو مكنة ؟ طيب خلاص مكنة وصلاحيتها انتهت وهتنتهى حياتها 
ايه سبب الخوف والرعب و الزعل ؟ 
عارف ايه سببه ؟ ان الله لما خلق الانسان خلقه علشان يعيش للابد 
علشان الخلود 
فالموت دخيل على حياة الانسان بسبب الخطية 
وجود التعلق ده بالحياة حتى بداخل الانسان الملحد بيقولك او بيقولى ان الانسان مش مجرد مكنه 
انما فيه ما هو اعلى من كده موجود بداخل الانسان بتخليه يعشق الخلود والحياة بالرغم من قسوتها 
وبتخليه دائما فى حالة بحث عن قوى اعلى منه تدير الكون 
حتى الملحد استبدل فكرة الله بقوة الطبيعة او الذكاء الكونى 
ده لان الله وضع بداخل الانسان لمسه خاصة تخليه يبحث طول حياته عن ماهو اعلى واسمى منه


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه الحيوانات عندها حب البقاء والدفاع عن وجودها ده طبيعى وده حاجة ربنا حطها فيها علشان الحيوانات تستمر لو مش عندها حب البقاء كانت كل الحيوانات انقرضت من زمان وكده الاتزان او ال balance اللى فى الحياة كان هيختل فده شئ لازم وضرورى لاستمرار الحياة على الارض والله عمل كده علشان خاطر الانسان فوجود الحيوان والنبات مهم لوجود الانسان واستمراره على وجه الارض :t31:
> 
> بالنسبة للانسان لو هو كشخص مؤمن ان الانسان عبارة عن مكنه ومؤمن ايمان تام بالموضوع ده وجيت قولتله على فكرة يامكنه انت هتموت انهارده , ايه رد فعله ؟ هيخاف ويزعل وهيضايق رغم انك بتقوله انه هيموت عادى جدا موته عادية لا مثلا مقتول ولا  محروق
> 
> ...




ﻻ يا ديزرت...

انتي بتقولي سبب تعلقهم بالحياة ان ربنا خلق الانسان عشان الحياة الابدية...انا باقول لك الراي التاني اللي هو غريزة البقاء...

بس عشان كﻻمك يمشي...
انتي كده مفترضة ان:

(اللي لحق يقراها لحق بقى معلش)

حتى انا قريت قريب ان معظم العلماء دلوقتي بيعتبروا الموت مش لحظي...انما process that takes some time


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا انا متابع كل المواضيع اللى اتكلمت عن كدة*
> *خاصة حتة المونيليزم دى بتاعة عمنا (X) اللى راح للأخ (Y)*
> *وأداله اللى فيه النصيب (Z)*
> *!!!!*
> ...



انا شخصياً ماخدتش حاجة الحمد لله  والموضوع هناك والناس ممكن تتفرج


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا خلينا نبعد عن قصة ادم وحواء علشان الموضوع مياخدش منحنى تانى :t31:
وبردو تغير جسم ادم بعد السقوط ده بردو هيدخلنا فى متاهات لا يسمح بيها المنتدى :t31: فللامان وعلشان الموضوع ميتقفلش ابعد عنهم :t31:

وايه سبب وجود غريزة البقاء اصلا ياجونى ؟ يعنى ليه الانسان عايز يعيش ؟ ليه ؟ لو هو مكنه بس بيشتغل كيميائيا ايه اللى اوجد جواه انه عايز يعيش ؟ وعايز يعيش ليه ؟

وانا متكلمتش بس عن تعلقهم بالحياة لان لو الموضوع كده بس يبقا الانسان زى الحيوان الاتنين عايزين يعيشو وخلاص 
انما كمان اتكلمت عن بحث الانسان الدائم عن ماهو اعلى واسمى منه علشان يعيش ليه 
كل الناس بتتفق فى الجزئية ديه 
حتى الملحد 
بيل جيتس ملحد لكنه وهب نفسه للعمل الاجتماعى والتطوعى وخدمة البشرية 
ليه ؟ لو هو مكنه بس ليه بيدور على حاجة اسمى واعلى علشان يعيش علشانها ؟
وليه فى الصحة النفسية بيقولو ان قمة صحة الانسان النفسية هى فى خروجة بره دائرة ذاته وغرائزة وشهواته وطلباته الى دائرة الاهتمام بالاخرين وبالمجتمع وبما هو اسمى منه وبكل القيم السامية ؟

اعتقد ان الحيوان لا يهتم بهذة الامور 
لان الحيوان كائن غريزى عايز يعيش وبس اى انه محصور فى دائرة ذاته فقط ومعندوش مشكلة فى كده ولا بيدور على ما هو اعلى من كده 

وان ان الحيوان ايضا عنده مشاعر واحاسيس فى اوقات كتير بتكون سامية وراقية جدا اذا حتى الحيوان مش مكنه


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اولا خلينا نبعد عن قصة ادم وحواء علشان الموضوع مياخدش منحنى تانى :t31:
> وبردو تغير جسم ادم بعد السقوط ده بردو هيدخلنا فى متاهات لا يسمح بيها المنتدى :t31: فللامان وعلشان الموضوع ميتقفلش ابعد عنهم :t31:
> 
> وايه سبب وجود غريزة البقاء اصلا ياجونى ؟ يعنى ليه الانسان عايز يعيش ؟ ليه ؟ لو هو مكنه بس بيشتغل كيميائيا ايه اللى اوجد جواه انه عايز يعيش ؟ وعايز يعيش ليه ؟
> ...




مانا قلت لك مش عايز اكتبه عشان هاتفصل 


طيب انتي كده هتدخلينا ليه الملحدين يهتموا بالاخﻻق مثﻻً...
بس دي ببساطة لانه اتفاق...بالنسبة لهم يحبوا ان الناس تهتم بيهم وتساعدهم فبيساعدوا غيرهم...
بالنسبة لاسمى منه....ماعرفش شخصياً لكن متأكد ان ليهم اجوبة تنبع من الذكاء مثﻻً او حاجة...ان مخهم شغال...


وفي الاخر...كلها حاجات ممكن يبقالها تفسير ضمن تفسير المكنة ده ذات نفسه...الاحاسيس الراقية وغيره في الحيوانات تؤكد انها زي المشاعر وكده، ليها تفسيرات بيولوجية ونفسية..


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> مانا قلت لك مش عايز اكتبه عشان هاتفصل


ههههههههه لا بعد الشر تتفصل ليه ؟ احنا بنتناقش عادى  




> طيب انتي كده هتدخلينا ليه الملحدين يهتموا بالاخﻻق مثﻻً...
> بس دي ببساطة لانه اتفاق...بالنسبة لهم يحبوا ان الناس تهتم بيهم وتساعدهم فبيساعدوا غيرهم...
> بالنسبة لاسمى منه....ماعرفش شخصياً لكن متأكد ان ليهم اجوبة تنبع من الذكاء مثﻻً او حاجة...ان مخهم شغال...


 

اتفاق على ايه ؟ ايه اللى يخلى واحد زى بيل جيتس ممكن يشترى بلد بحالها بفلوسة وكل الناس تبقا خدامه عنده بقلوسة بردو يتبرع ب 3/4 ثروته ؟ يعنى واحد زى بيل جيتس بالذات بتاع كمبيوتر وتكنولوجيا يكون اكبر مكنه انسانية فى العالم ومع وجود ثروته الهائلة ونجاحة الزمنى الهائل ايه اللى يخليه يتبرع ويعمل ويقوم بجمعيات واعمال خيرية ؟ عارف ليه ؟ لان فلوسه ونجاحة وذكائة الخارق منجحوش انهم يشبعوا الجوع اللى جواه وجوه كل انسان انه يعيش علشان حاجة اعلى من الماديات 

ومنين جبت التأكيد انها ليها اجوبة ؟ وايه علاقة الذكاء ؟ هو فيه اذكى من بيل جيتس ؟

طيب ايه رأيك فى ان ناس كتير  من الملحدين رغم انهم لايؤمنوا بأى شئ الا انهم بيقولو ان رغم ان الناس فاكرة اننا علشان ملحدين فأحنا ضميرنا ميت فبيسمحلنا اننا نعمل اي حاجة لكن اللى الناس متعرفوش ان تأنيب الضمير عندنا بيكون عالى جدا وبيمنعنا من جرائم اخلاقية كتيرة رغم اننا لا نؤمن بالله 
ياترى ليه ؟ مين الى حط جواهم هذا الضمير ؟



> وفي الاخر...كلها حاجات ممكن يبقالها تفسير ضمن تفسير المكنة ده ذات نفسه...الاحاسيس الراقية وغيره في الحيوانات تؤكد انها زي المشاعر وكده، ليها تفسيرات بيولوجية ونفسية..


انت بتقول ممكن مش اكيد :t31:وكونك انك تفهم ال mechanism بتاع الحاجة ده لا ينفى الغرض من وجودها
يعنى الضمير ممكن يكون مجموعة تفاعلات كيميائية ماشى ده ال mechanism بتاعه اللى بيشرح ه بيحصل ازاى 
لكن هذا لا ينفى الغرض من وجوده او سبب وجوده 
يعنى ليه هو موجود ؟ وليه هو بيحصل ؟ وليه بيحصل فى الانسان بس دونا عن باقى الكائنات 
على فكرة انا مكانش قصدى المشاعر فى الانسان انا كان قصدى بحثة عن شئ اسمى منه علشان يعيش علشانه وده مش موجود فى اى كائن تانى غير الانسان 
ليه ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هو ممكن سؤآل صغير
إنت إيه تعريفكـ للمآكينة يآ جونى ..؟

ببسآطة آلمآكينة محصورة ومتوقعة
محتآجة input علشآن يخرج آلـ output
محتآجة أمر يحركهآ ويوجههآ وآلأهم من دآ كلهـ مآلهآش إرآدة .. مآلهآش حرية


لو إخترعنآ آلإرآدة وقدرنآ نخلى آلمآكينة حرة آلتصرف
نقدر نقول على آلإنسآن مآكينة
 
 

*.،*​


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هو ممكن سؤآل صغير
> إنت إيه تعريفكـ للمآكينة يآ جونى ..؟
> ...



اييييوووووه يا سيكرت برافو عليكي بجد...اللي عمال اشرحه في صفحتين وصفتيه في كلمتين:
input و output

بالظبط كده....

الاول بالنسبة لحتة المكنة لو ادينالها ارادة حرة....كده المكنة بقت انسان مش الانسان اللي بقى مكنة 

بس فعﻻً ده سؤال قوي...وصعب بصراحة ماعتقدش عندي اجابة عليه:

يعني ايه كائن او كيان معين، ليه ارادة حرة؟

هل معناه اني ماعرفش قراره في اي موقف؟
وﻻ ممكن برضو يكون حر، واختار بحريته، بس في نفس الوقت، في الموقف الفﻻني، بالinputs دي،
هيتصرف التصرف ده؟

وكمان سؤال قريب: لو اديت مثﻻً اي بنت شوكوﻻتة هتنبسط 
ولو حد خسر فلوس بيزعل...
وعلم النفس قايم على ان تصرفات البشر في مواقف او ظروف معينة متشابهة (observations زي كده) ..
صح؟

سؤال الإرادة الحرة ده سؤال مش سهل (بالنسبة لي يعني) ومعنديش اجابة واضحة عليه...
واحب اسمع اراءكم برضو


----------



## بايبل333 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

> ياترى ليه ؟ مين الى حط جواهم هذا الضمير ؟



الضمير محطوط من زمان جدا من قبل الافكار الدينيية فى الانسان
ناخذ مثال يوسف لم تكون هناك شريعة ولم تكون هناك ما يجعلة يرفض ما قالت له زوجة فرعون فمنين عرف يوسف ان الامر اللى هيعملة غلط .؟
اليس الضمير .؟
الملحدين اكثر من الدينين فى موضوع الضمير 
يعنى تجدى دينين من داخلهم كذب ونفال والعكس ملحدين لا يعرفوا ربنا 
الا ان الضمير فيهم حى .


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> الضمير محطوط من زمان جدا من قبل الافكار الدينيية فى الانسان
> ناخذ مثال يوسف لم تكون هناك شريعة ولم تكون هناك ما يجعلة يرفض ما قالت له زوجة فرعون فمنين عرف يوسف ان الامر اللى هيعملة غلط .؟
> اليس الضمير .؟
> الملحدين اكثر من الدينين فى موضوع الضمير
> ...



كلامك مظبوط يا بايبل وانا اصلا مش مختلفة معاك فيه وهو ده اللى انا بقوله من بداية الموضوع 
وقايين لما قتل هابيل منين عرف ان اللى عمله ده جريمة ؟ وهو مكانش فيه وقتها اى تشريع ولا شريعة موسى 
بس هو عرف كده من الضمير اللى جواه اللى ربنا حطه فى كل انسان


----------



## بايبل333 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.copticpope.org/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=916

موضوع له صلة


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم برضو حكاية الضمير.....انا ماعرفش هل فيه تفسير تطوري مثﻻً للضمير او ﻷ...

او مثﻻً...هل فيه نوع من الضمير عند الحيوانات؟

ماعرفش استنوني ادور شوية واقول او لو حد عنده معلومة يفيدنا بيها...

بس خلونا نشوف التفسيرات كلها


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياجونى انا مسمعتش عن اى حاجة عن ضمير عند الحيوانات 
وعلى حسب قراياتى يعنى يبقى موضوع الضمير حلقة مفقودة فى نظريات الالحاد 
يعنى مثلا الحيوانات بتاكل بعض من غير ادنى احساس او شعور بالذنب 
ليه ؟ لان الحيوان كائن غرائزى كل تفكيره انه يلبى غرائزة وطلباته بأى طريقة 
عايز ياكل يبقا هياكل حتى لو كان الاكل بتاعه هو حيوان اخر 
انما الانسان مش كده 
لو الانسان كائن غرائزى بس كنت هتلاقينا كلنا ماشيين ناكل فى بعض بدم بارد وتلاقى اغتصاب وقتل وووووو بدم بارد دون ادنى احساس بالذنب 
فأيه السبب فى وجود الشعور بالذنب جوه كل انسان حتى  لو كان غير مؤمن بوجود الله ؟


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا ياجونى انا مسمعتش عن اى حاجة عن ضمير عند الحيوانات
> وعلى حسب قراياتى يعنى يبقى موضوع الضمير حلقة مفقودة فى نظريات الالحاد
> يعنى مثلا الحيوانات بتاكل بعض من غير ادنى احساس او شعور بالذنب
> ليه ؟ لان الحيوان كائن غرائزى كل تفكيره انه يلبى غرائزة وطلباته بأى طريقة
> ...



ممكن يكون مجرد درجة منه...

ملحوظة احنا بناكل الحيوانات التانية بدو نادنى وخز ضمير (الفراخ واللحمة)...

ماعرفش الاجابة صدقيني استني لما ادور واشوف راي الجماعة دول ايه...


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ممكن يكون مجرد درجة منه...
> 
> ملحوظة احنا بناكل الحيوانات التانية بدو نادنى وخز ضمير (الفراخ واللحمة)...
> 
> ماعرفش الاجابة صدقيني استني لما ادور واشوف راي الجماعة دول ايه...



اه وفيه ناس بترفض حاليا اكل ودبح الحيوانات كفعل من افعال الضمير ناحية الحيوانات ديه زى منظمة PETA فى امريكا المدافعه عن حقوق الحيوانات 
وكتير من المنظمات الحقوقية العالمية كانت ضد استخدام الحيوانات فى التجارب فى المعامل وهتلاقى كتير من منتجات التجميل مكتوب عليها انهم مستخدموش حيوانات فى اختبار المنتج عليهم كنوع من انواع الرفق بالحيوان 
يعنى الضمير البشرى موجود حتى ناحية الحيوانات 
بس الضمير محتاج ادراك فى بعض الاواقات يعنى انك تدرك ان الفعل ده غلط وضميرك يبتدى يؤنبك وساعتها تاخد action ناحية الغلط ده 
لو مكانش فيه ضمير فى الانسان مكانش اصلا هيحس ان فيه اى حاجة غلط مهما قولتله او وعيته وانت اساسا مكنتش هتحس بوجود اى غلط من اى نوع


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه وفيه ناس بترفض حاليا اكل ودبح الحيوانات كفعل من افعال الضمير ناحية الحيوانات ديه زى منظمة PETA فى امريكا المدافعه عن حقوق الحيوانات
> وكتير من المنظمات الحقوقية العالمية كانت ضد استخدام الحيوانات فى التجارب فى المعامل وهتلاقى كتير من منتجات التجميل مكتوب عليها انهم مستخدموش حيوانات فى اختبار المنتج عليهم كنوع من انواع الرفق بالحيوان
> يعنى الضمير البشرى موجود حتى ناحية الحيوانات
> بس الضمير محتاج ادراك فى بعض الاواقات يعنى انك تدرك ان الفعل ده غلط وضميرك يبتدى يؤنبك وساعتها تاخد action ناحية الغلط ده
> لو مكانش فيه ضمير فى الانسان مكانش اصلا هيحس ان فيه اى حاجة غلط مهما قولتله او وعيته وانت اساسا مكنتش هتحس بوجود اى غلط من اى نوع



ايوة يا ديزرت...بس فيه برضو آراء انا متأكد بتعتبر انه فيه نوع من الحكاية دي في الحيوانات برضو...
وهي مجرد ظاهرة عندنا اكتر من غيرنا...

زي الself-awareness كده...

ان الحيوان ممكن ميعرفش نفسه في المراية...لكن القرود ممكن مثﻻً...


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انت بتقول انك متأكد ان فيه اراء هاتها لو كان فيه 
وبعدين الحيوان لم يظهر اى نوع من انوع الضمير فى اى تصرف من تصرفاته على حد علمى 
وزى ماقولتلك الموضوع مش ضمير بس اللى بيميز الانسان لا كمان رغبة الانسان فى انه يكون على علاقة بما هو اعلى منه 

ايه علاقة ال self-awareness بالضمير 
القرود عندها جزء من الذكاء وعقلها متطور شوية عن باقى الحيوانات ده ايه علاقته بالضمير او  التسامى ؟

طيب ياجونى هو انت ايه دليلك على ان الانسان مكنه بس ؟
انك بالعلم فهمت ازاى المشاعر بتحصل فى مخ الانسان ؟
والمشاعر والاحاسيس والضمير هى مجرد تفاعلات كيميائية ؟ وايه اللى بيخلى التفاعلات ديه تحصل اصلا ؟ وايه لازمتها انها تبقا موجودة فى الاساس لو ان الانسان مجرد مكنه ؟ ايه لازمة ان المكنة يبقا عندها احساس وضمير ورغبة فى التسامى ؟
مش المكنة دورها انها تعمل شغلها وخلاص ؟ايه لازمة الكلام ده فى المكن ؟


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> انت بتقول انك متأكد ان فيه اراء هاتها لو كان فيه
> وبعدين الحيوان لم يظهر اى نوع من انوع الضمير فى اى تصرف من تصرفاته على حد علمى
> وزى ماقولتلك الموضوع مش ضمير بس اللى بيميز الانسان لا كمان رغبة الانسان فى انه يكون على علاقة بما هو اعلى منه
> 
> ...



اللي هاحكيه ده اراء مختلفة مش بالضرورة يكون رأيي لاني اصﻻً لسه ماكونتش رأي في الموضوع ده وإﻻ ماكنتش سألت...


اه هو اكتر حاجة انه المشاعر وكده بقت تفاعﻻت...

ايه اللي بيخليها تحصل...ده ييجي من موضوع الsocial animals

يعني فيه تأثيرات من العيشة في society

واننا كحيوانات اجتماعية، بنعيش في مجتمع عشان بنستفيد من التفاعﻻت مع بعض...
وعلى مانا فاكر ان طبيعة العيشة في مجتمع ان تظهر اخﻻق وكده...


طب فسري غريزة الامومة مثﻻً عند الحيوانات....اشمعنى ال3-4 عيال بتوعها بالذات هم اللي بترعاهم؟

ماهي دي نوع من الاخﻻق والمشاعر برضو...


بالنسبة لكون الانسان عايز حاجة اسمى منه...
دي ممكن تتفسر الاول انه كان الاول تفسير الآلهة مثﻻً عشان يفسر حاجات هو مش فاهمها (زي الميثولوجي الاغريقية كده مثﻻً)...واتمسك بفكرة الإله فابتدا يبقى عايز يتعامل معاه وكده.....

هتقفليلنا الموضوع يا ديزرت ربنا يسامحك


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

لا انا قصدى اى لازمة وجودها اساسا ؟ ايه لازمة وجود المشاعر والضمير اصلا طالما الانسان مجرد مكنه ؟ 
زايه لازمة وجودها علشان الانسان يستمر فى الحياة طالما اننا كلنا مكن ؟ ليه محتاجين لمشاعر واخلاق وضمير علشان نعيش ؟

ايوة انت بتقول اهو غريزة الامومة عند الحيوانات غريزة 
الحيوان كائن غرائزى وعلشان يستمر فى الحياة لازم يبقا عنده غريزة امومة زى ماهو عندة بردو غريزة ناحية الاكل والشر علشان يقدر يعيش ويستمر لولا كده كان الحيوانات كلها انقرضت من زمان 

اه الانسان زمان كان بيفسر الظواهر الطبيعية اللى مش بيفهمها بوجود الهه اقوى منه 
طيب دلوقتى لما فهم حاجات كتير فى الكون ليه لازال محتاج وبيدور على ماهو اعلى واسمى منه علشان يكون على علاقة معاه 
ليه الفلوس والماديات مش بتكفيه علشان يكون راضى ومكتفى لو كان هو مجرد مكنة ؟


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا قصدى اى لازمة وجودها اساسا ؟ ايه لازمة وجود المشاعر والضمير اصلا طالما الانسان مجرد مكنه ؟
> زايه لازمة وجودها علشان الانسان يستمر فى الحياة طالما اننا كلنا مكن ؟ ليه محتاجين لمشاعر واخلاق وضمير علشان نعيش ؟
> 
> ايوة انت بتقول اهو غريزة الامومة عند الحيوانات غريزة
> ...



- ليه كل الغرائز موجودة...اعتقد ممكن ببساطة الانتخاب الطبيعي يفسرها؟ انا ماعرفش بس لو دورت اظن هاﻻقي تفسيرات تطورية كتير للغرائز، وحتى الاخﻻق المجتمعية...

المجتمعات اللي مافهاش اخﻻق هتفنى، والمجتمعات اللي فيها اخﻻق هتبقى sustainable والتفاعﻻت فيها هتقوي الافراد وبالتالي مع الوقت هي دي المجتمعات اللي هتبقى موجودة...او سائدة = الاخﻻق اللي بنشوفها...

- ليه دلوقتي بيدور على حد اعلى منه...
طب ما في الاماكن المتعلمة فعﻻً بيزيد الالحاد ايه السبب؟ ده بيؤيد كﻻمي...


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

وبعدين اياً كان السبب....لكن هل ده اتفاق منك ان طريقة شغلها، اياً كان الغرض منها...آلي بشكل بحت؟
وان المشاعر وكده هي مجرد تفاعﻻت كيميائية؟

طب ده انتي حتى ياما اتكلمتي عن مثﻻً الهرمونات والتقلبات المزاجية mood swings في المصطبة!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> *او مثﻻً...هل فيه نوع من الضمير عند الحيوانات؟*
> *ماعرفش استنوني ادور شوية واقول او لو حد عنده معلومة يفيدنا بيها...*



*خد القصة دى يمكن تساعدك*​*محمد الحلو** أشهر مدرب أسود عرفته مصر كان فى إحدى*​*الفقرات التى أعتاد تقديمها لجمهوره كل ليلة مع عدد حوالى سبعة أسود*​*وعلى مدار سنوات متتالية بنجاح هائل *​*وفى احد الليالى وقبل نهاية الفقرة هجم عليه أسد منهم واصابه*​*أصابة بليغة نُقل على أثرها الى المستشفى ثم مات بعدها*​*أما عن الأسد فقد نقلوه الى حديقة الحيوان *​*أمتنع الأسد عن الطعام ( أضرب ) – دفعوا اليه بأنثى لتسرى عنه*​*ضربها وطردها من القفص ..!!!*​*ثم كانت دهشة الجميع عندما أنهال الأسد على كفه يمزقها بأسنانه*​*وهى تلك الكف التى ضربت " الحلو" الضربة القاتلة ..!!*​*مات الأسد بعد مدربه بحوالى أسبوع أو عشرة أيام تقريباً *​*ولا اعرف ان كنا نسميها " ضمير الأسد " أو ماذا نُطلق عليه ؟*​*رأييى الشخصى **كما قلت أن هناك فصائل من الحيوانات تتمتع بخاصية *​*الشعور بالذنب *​*ستجدها مدهشة عند الحيوانات المنزلية الأليفة مثل القطط والكلاب  *​


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خد القصة دى يمكن تساعدك*
> *محمد الحلو** أشهر مدرب أسود عرفته مصر كان فى إحدى*
> *الفقرات التى أعتاد تقديمها لجمهوره كل ليلة مع عدد حوالى سبعة أسود*
> *وعلى مدار سنوات متتالية بنجاح هائل *
> ...




شكراً للقصة يا عبود....

إذاً يا ديرزت مش للانسان بس على حسب القصة دي...والمقصود هنا انه الضمير وكده جزء من املكنة دي


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ياجونى هو انا اتكلمت عن الضمير بس ؟
انا مش قولتلك قبل ان مش بس الضمير اللى بيميز الانسان ؟
وهل وجود جزء من الضمير عند بعض الحيوانات فى حالات متفرقة ده يشبه pattern الضمير عند الانسان اللى موجود فى كل البشرية 
وبردو انا فى كلامى محصرتش كلامى فى الضمير بس 

عرف ال natural selection ياجونى وازاى بيحصل ؟ 

فى الاماكن اللى بيزيد فيها العلم بيزيد الالحاد لسبب 
ان الناس المتعلمة عندها خلط بين حاجتين 
انها طالما فهمت ال mechanism بتاع حاجة معينة زى مخ الانسان مثلا هو بيشتغل ازاى يبقا ده معناه ان مفيش خالق لهذا المخ 
فيه خلط مابين ال mechanism و ال agent 
بمعنى ان انا لو فهمت الكمبيوتر بيشتغل ازاى يبقا ده بيترجم فى عقلى بطريقة مغلوطة بنسميها logical fallacy ان مفيش agent  او مصمم صنع الكمبيوتر ده 
وده طبعا تفسير غلط وخلط غلط تماما 
لان فهمى لل mechanism لا ينفى وجود صانع لهذا ال mechanism 
عرفت ليه هو بيزيد فى اوساط العلم ؟ وان كان فيه علماء كتير حاللين ومسيحيين عادى جدا


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياجونى هو انا اتكلمت عن الضمير بس ؟
> انا مش قولتلك قبل ان مش بس الضمير اللى بيميز الانسان ؟
> وهل وجود جزء من الضمير عند بعض الحيوانات فى حالات متفرقة ده يشبه pattern الضمير عند الانسان اللى موجود فى كل البشرية
> وبردو انا فى كلامى محصرتش كلامى فى الضمير بس
> ...



- امممممم ﻻ ماظنش الfallacy دي هي السبب في انتشار الالحاد...

انا اللي باقوله باختصار ان يمكن...

الغريزة والمشاعر والذكاء دي في الحيوانات كلها (كماكينات) وظاهرة اكتر في البني ادم...
ولأن البني ادم حيوان اجتماعي....ظهرت الاخﻻق وكده بطريقة بيولوجية وسوسيولوجية بحتة...

وموضوع الدين زي ما قلنا ظهر مثﻻً لسد فجوز او حاجة مش عارف يفهمها...وتطور الموضوع انه يحاول يتحكم فيها او يتعامل معاها عشان يتفادى شرها....ومع الوقت بقى عنده حكاية انه عايز يتعامل معاها...وخصوصاً انه بغريزة حب البقاء خايف من الموت...ولما شاف كومة البروتين اللي كانت مراته او اخوه او (على حسب تعبير ساخر شفته في موقع كده) قال لأ مش معقول دي النهاية...


الnatural selection...اممم يعني اعتقد اني عارف نوعاً ما بتحصل ازاي...
ايه نقطتك او ايه اللي شايفاني فاهمه غلط فيها؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

انا حاليا هرد على نقطة الالحاد وباقى النقط هنخليها بعد شوية 
انا قولت ان ال fallacy ديه هى سبب انتشار الالحاد فى اوساط العلم 
بين العلماء ومقولتش انها سبب انتشار الالحاد فى المطلق 
وعلى فكرة ده مش كلامى ده كلام العلماء نفسهم


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا حاليا هرد على نقطة الالحاد وباقى النقط هنخليها بعد شوية
> انا قولت ان ال fallacy ديه هى سبب انتشار الالحاد فى اوساط العلم
> بين العلماء ومقولتش انها سبب انتشار الالحاد فى المطلق
> وعلى فكرة ده مش كلامى ده كلام العلماء نفسهم



مش عارف شخصياً انا مش مقتنع ان هي دي بالذات السبب الحقيقي ...

بس نخليها لوقت تاني مش دي النقطة الاصلية...


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اييييوووووه يا سيكرت برافو عليكي بجد...اللي عمال اشرحه في صفحتين وصفتيه في كلمتين:
> input و output
> 
> بالظبط كده....
> ...



لو إديت لـ *"* أى *"* بنت شيكولآ هتتبسط بس مش لآزم هتآكلهآ 
ممكن تكون عندهآ حسآسية منهآ 
أو مش بتحبهآ أصلاً بتحصل يعنى
أو بتحبهآ بس مش بتحب آلنوع إللى جبتهولهآ
أو أو أو .....

يعنى كدآ بآلجبر بتآعنآ
*معآدلة تصرفآت آلإنسآن معآدلة من عدد لآ نهآئى من آلمتغيرآت* ... لكن آلمآكينة متغيريآتهآ محدودهـ أولهآ طبعاً هى موآصفآت آلمآكينة وآلـ input بتآعكـ
ليه ... لإنه حر وصآحب إرآدة مستقلة
لآ يمكن تتوقع هيعمل إيه بإرآدته وحريته دى .. مش بس موآصفآته

وكمآن هفكركـ بنقآش لينآ إمبآرح عن علم آلنفس
إللى قولنآ فيه إنه غير قآبل للتطبيق دآيماً لإن ردود أفعآل آلنآس مهمآ كآنت متصورة فى آلموآقف بوجه عآم
لكن كل حآلة فى حد ذآتهآ ليهآ خصوصيتهآ وردود أفعآلهآ آلمختلفة

وفية جملة حلوة كنت قريتهآ .. إن شخصية آلإنسآن دى عآملة زى بصمة آليد 
إللى لآ يمكن تتطآبق أبداً مع شخص غيرهـ


إذن *آلإنسآن أكثر **تعقيداً وتميزاً من إن**ه يكون **م**آكينة*
لكن بآلتأكيد فيه بعض موآصفآت آلمآكينة زى آلبيولوجى بتآعته .. ومش كلهآ



ولفت نظرى كلآمكم عن ضمير آلحيوآن
فى دى بصرآحة مش مقتنعة
لإن آلضميرلآزم يصآحبه عقل يفلتر آلصح من آلخطأ أصلاً
لكن آلحيوآن عندهـ مشآعر بآلتاكيد .. وهى إللى خلت أسد آلحلو يندم على قتل صآحبه*" *إللى بيحبه *"*
وإللى لو كآن إفترس اى شخص تآنى مآكنتش هتفرق معآهـ

بس مع ذلكـ *آلحيوآن **مش مآكينه*
لإنه بردو حر *"* حرية غير عآقلة* " *.. وعندهـ مشآعر ,, دول بيخلوآ متغيرآت معآدلته غير محدودهـ



*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لو إديت لـ *"* أى *"* بنت شيكولآ هتتبسط بس مش لآزم هتآكلهآ
> ممكن تكون عندهآ حسآسية منهآ
> أو مش بتحبهآ أصلاً بتحصل يعنى
> أو بتحبهآ بس مش بتحب آلنوع إللى جبتهولهآ
> ...




- هههههه مرسي لمشاركتك يا سيكرت...

بصي...شخصياً اظن المتغيرات محدودة مش ﻻ نهائية...

- ثاني نقطة: فيه سؤال مهم هنا ومعنديش اجابة واضحة ليه...مش عارف انهي رأي هو الصح...

هل معنى حرية الإرادة هي الunpredictability ؟
يعني احطه في موقف وماعرفش هيتصرف ازاي؟ وﻻ ممكن يكون ان سيكرت في الموقف ده والظروف دي دايماً هتتصرف بالطريقة الفﻻنية، وباختيارها برضو؟

ده سؤال مش سهل (ليا ع الاقل)...


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

> انا اللي باقوله باختصار ان يمكن...
> 
> الغريزة والمشاعر والذكاء دي في الحيوانات كلها (كماكينات) وظاهرة اكتر في البني ادم...
> ولأن البني ادم حيوان اجتماعي....ظهرت الاخﻻق وكده بطريقة بيولوجية وسوسيولوجية بحتة...


كل حاجة انت بتقول عليها يمكن 
ويمكن حاجات كتير فى الحياة بس ايه الدليل ؟ انت مش قادر تقتنع بالفكرة its okay ديه طبعا حرية شخصية 
بس متحاولش تقول يمكن يكون كذا الا لو كان فيه فعلا دليل  اعتبرها نصيحة منى متحاولش تقفل الطرق فى عقلك بكلمة يمكن يكون فيه كذا لما يكون فيه بدليل يبقا نتناقش لكن لو مفيش يبقا منحطش احتمالات من مفيش 
يمكن فيه كائنات فضائية عايشة فى المريخ , فيه دليل ؟ لا 
يبقا اشغل نفسى بيها ليه ؟ 
وبعدين ايه بردو يخلى الاخلاق تظهر فى الانسان بس او الضمير يعنى ؟ 
وبعدين امته ظهرت ؟ ماهى كلمة تظهر ديه او ظهرت ده معناه ان كان فيه فترة من الفترات فى التاريخ الانسانى , الانسان كان بلا اخلاق او ضمير او مشاعر وبعدين ظهرتله فجأة او بالتدريج 
هل فيه اى حاجة فى التاريخ الانسانى بتقول كده ؟ على حد علمى لا 
اذا هى طبيعة الانسان مش حاجة ظهرت فيه 
 



> وموضوع الدين زي ما قلنا ظهر مثﻻً لسد فجوز او حاجة مش عارف يفهمها...وتطور الموضوع انه يحاول يتحكم فيها او يتعامل معاها عشان يتفادى شرها....ومع الوقت بقى عنده حكاية انه عايز يتعامل معاها...وخصوصاً انه بغريزة حب البقاء خايف من الموت...ولما شاف كومة البروتين اللي كانت مراته او اخوه او (على حسب تعبير ساخر شفته في موقع كده) قال لأ مش معقول دي النهاية...


مش الدين بس على فكرة اللى بيسد الفجور وهى ديه الفكرة اللى بتكلم فيها قبل ظهور الاديان كان الانسان بردو عنده ضمير وحاجة جواه بتخليه يميز بين الصح والغلط 
والحاجة ديه هى صوت الله بداخله فى صورة الضمير 
ففى ناس عاشت بدون تشريع او ناموس وكانوا هم ناموس لانفسهم زى مابيقول الكتاب 
ومنين فسرت ان خوفه من الموت ده غريزة حب البقاء بس ؟  وبعدين حتى لو كان غريزة حب البقاء ده فى حد ذاته بالنسبالى انا دليل على اللى قولتهولك قبل ان الله وضع فى الانسان فكرة الخلود لان الله فى البداية خلق الانسان ليعيش للابد ولكن الخطية هى اللى ادخلت الموت للطبيعة البشرية 


 


> الnatural selection...اممم يعني اعتقد اني عارف نوعاً ما بتحصل ازاي...
> ايه نقطتك او ايه اللي شايفاني فاهمه غلط فيها؟


انا لسه مشوفتش انت فاهمها ازاى 
بس انا عايزة اسألك ال natural selection تعتقد انها 
بتحصل ب blind force 
ولا ب force has a mind and  a plan


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> - هههههه مرسي لمشاركتك يا سيكرت...
> 
> بصي...شخصياً اظن المتغيرات محدودة مش ﻻ نهائية...
> 
> ...


آلإنسآن بيتغير جونى *لآ يمكن هتآخد منه نفس رد **آلفعل مرتين *
على أقصى تقدير مش هيبقى بنفس آلحركة وآلكلمآت وآلنبرهـ وآلأسلوب ووو ....
آلتفآصيل دى فى رأيكـ ممكن تتعآد بنفس آلدقة مهمآ كآن آلـ input متطآبق ..؟
عآرف ليه لأ .. لإن آلمتغيرآت لآ نهآئية فعلاً أو على آلأقل غير ممكن حصرهآ

وآلمآكينآت ممكن تعمل كدآ بكل سهوله لإنهآ مبرمجه لكن آلإنسآن حر
*آلحرية مش معنآهآ بس عدم آلتقييد *لكن كمآن معنآهآ آلتلقآئية وآلتجدد وآلخلق وآلإبدآع 

مآ بآلكـ لو عآيزين نآخد نفس رد آلفعل من بشر مختلفين 
وآلنظرية لو مآنقدرش نعممهآ أو على آلأقل نحصر آلشوآذ عنهآ .. مآينفعش تكون نظرية




*.،* ​


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> كل حاجة انت بتقول عليها يمكن
> ويمكن حاجات كتير فى الحياة بس ايه الدليل ؟ انت مش قادر تقتنع بالفكرة its okay ديه طبعا حرية شخصية
> بس متحاولش تقول يمكن يكون كذا الا لو كان فيه فعلا دليل  اعتبرها نصيحة منى متحاولش تقفل الطرق فى عقلك بكلمة يمكن يكون فيه كذا لما يكون فيه بدليل يبقا نتناقش لكن لو مفيش يبقا منحطش احتمالات من مفيش
> يمكن فيه كائنات فضائية عايشة فى المريخ , فيه دليل ؟ لا
> يبقا اشغل نفسى بيها ليه ؟



انا مش باقفل بالعكس انا بافتح كل الpossibilities

دي كلها نظريات...الدليل فيها يكون مثﻻً بدراسة الأخﻻقيات في مجتمع القرود مثﻻً...
فيه دراسات كده لكن انا مش مطلع عليها كلها...

بس I'm not ruling out this possibility



Desert Rose قال:


> وبعدين ايه بردو يخلى الاخلاق تظهر فى الانسان بس او الضمير يعنى ؟
> وبعدين امته ظهرت ؟ ماهى كلمة تظهر ديه او ظهرت ده معناه ان كان فيه فترة من الفترات فى التاريخ الانسانى , الانسان كان بلا اخلاق او ضمير او مشاعر وبعدين ظهرتله فجأة او بالتدريج
> هل فيه اى حاجة فى التاريخ الانسانى بتقول كده ؟ على حد علمى لا
> اذا هى طبيعة الانسان مش حاجة ظهرت فيه




التاريخ الانساني حديث على فكرة...يا دوب من كام الف سنة ابتدينا ندون التاريخ...

ماقدامناش غير الطبيعة، والfossil evidence التاريخ الحفري....يدينا شوية ادلة...
ونحاول نجيب نظرية تفسرهم...



Desert Rose قال:


> مش الدين بس على فكرة اللى بيسد الفجور وهى ديه الفكرة اللى بتكلم فيها قبل ظهور الاديان كان الانسان بردو عنده ضمير وحاجة جواه بتخليه يميز بين الصح والغلط
> والحاجة ديه هى صوت الله بداخله فى صورة الضمير
> ففى ناس عاشت بدون تشريع او ناموس وكانوا هم ناموس لانفسهم زى مابيقول الكتاب
> ومنين فسرت ان خوفه من الموت ده غريزة حب البقاء بس ؟  وبعدين حتى لو كان غريزة حب البقاء ده فى حد ذاته بالنسبالى انا دليل على اللى قولتهولك قبل ان الله وضع فى الانسان فكرة الخلود لان الله فى البداية خلق الانسان ليعيش للابد ولكن الخطية هى اللى ادخلت الموت للطبيعة البشرية




ماهو الطرح بقى من الevolutionists
ان الغرايز، والاخﻻق، وكل ده تطور داروينياً

وماتدخليناش في اخر سطر ده اعملي معروف لاني رديت عليه في كام نقطة وشلناهم على طول عشان الموضوع مايتقفلش 



Desert Rose قال:


>





Desert Rose قال:


>





Desert Rose قال:


> انا لسه مشوفتش انت فاهمها ازاى
> بس انا عايزة اسألك ال natural selection تعتقد انها
> بتحصل ب blind force
> ولا ب force has a mind and  a plan



اه ماهي الفكرة من ناحيتهم انها بتحصل بطريقة عميا...ده الطرح اللي انا جايبه هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى هرد على نقطة صغيرة ومش هنرجعلها تانى علشان الموضوع مياخدش شكل غير شكله 
داروين متكلمش ولا الدروينية ولا داعمين نظرية التطور عن تطور الضمير والاخلاق عند الانسان ولا يوجد اى دليل على كده 
نظرية التطور نظرية Biology ليس لها اى  علاقة لا بالضمير ولا الاخلاق الانسانية ولا تطورها من عدمه


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

> انا مش باقفل بالعكس انا بافتح كل الpossibilities
> 
> دي كلها نظريات...الدليل فيها يكون مثﻻً بدراسة الأخﻻقيات في مجتمع القرود مثﻻً...
> فيه دراسات كده لكن انا مش مطلع عليها كلها...
> ...


nope 
انك تحط احتمالات مش موجودة وتحاول تثبتها ده فى نظرى تقفيل 
انا بتعامل مع معطيات موجودة قدامى اه ممكن اتناقش فيها واسأل 
لكن انى اجيب من خيالى واحاول اشوف هو غلط ولا صح ؟ ما هو طبيعى انا لا هعرف هو غلط ولا صح لانى جايباه من خيالى اصلا وملوش واقع عملى قدامى علشان اقارنه او اقيسة عليه 





> التاريخ الانساني حديث على فكرة...يا دوب من كام الف سنة ابتدينا ندون التاريخ...
> 
> ماقدامناش غير الطبيعة، والfossil evidence التاريخ الحفري....يدينا شوية ادلة...
> ونحاول نجيب نظرية تفسرهم.


..

حديث او قديم its not related 
وفى الكام الف سنة دول مفيش اى تدوينة عن فكرة ظهور الاخلاق والضمير عند الانسان وامته ظهرت ؟ ده حتى ناس زى الفراعنة يعنى كانو شاطرين فى التدوين وحضارتهم ليها 6000 سنة تقريبا محدش فيهم قالنا اى حاجة عن حدث كبير زى كده وهو ظهور الاخلاق والضمير عند الانسان او حتى لو كان ظهر من قبل 
محدش حكى عن مراحل تطوره وصل لفين لغاية ما وصلنا للى احنا فيه ده 




> اه ماهي الفكرة من ناحيتهم انها بتحصل بطريقة عميا...ده الطرح اللي انا جايبه هنا



مش هسألك do you personally think its really blind 
لان ده هيدخلنا فى متاهات كبيرة :t33:
but personally I believe that no blind mindless force whatsoever can produce intelligent beings with minds 

انا بصدق ان لايمكن قوى عمياء بلاعقل تنتج كائنات ذكية وعاقلة


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> nope
> انك تحط احتمالات مش موجودة وتحاول تثبتها ده فى نظرى تقفيل
> انا بتعامل مع معطيات موجودة قدامى اه ممكن اتناقش فيها واسأل
> لكن انى اجيب من خيالى واحاول اشوف هو غلط ولا صح ؟ ما هو طبيعى انا لا هعرف هو غلط ولا صح لانى جايباه من خيالى اصلا وملوش واقع عملى قدامى علشان اقارنه او اقيسة عليه
> [/COLOR]





Desert Rose قال:


> [/FONT]



وﻻ بالي وﻻ بتاع....احنا ببساطة قدامنا evidence متفقين عليها...

ممكن بقى نجيب اي نظرية تشرح الevidence ده...



Desert Rose قال:


> .
> 
> حديث او قديم its not related
> وفى الكام الف سنة دول مفيش اى تدوينة عن فكرة ظهور الاخلاق والضمير عند الانسان وامته ظهرت ؟ ده حتى ناس زى الفراعنة يعنى كانو شاطرين فى التدوين وحضارتهم ليها 6000 سنة تقريبا محدش فيهم قالنا اى حاجة عن حدث كبير زى كده وهو ظهور الاخلاق والضمير عند الانسان او حتى لو كان ظهر من قبل
> محدش حكى عن مراحل تطوره وصل لفين لغاية ما وصلنا للى احنا فيه ده



- ماهو مش حدث كبير....ده تطور بطيء على مﻻيين السنين...

- زمان مكانوش يعني من الادراك اوي انهم يدركوا اوي كده...ميقدروش اوي يﻻحظوا الكﻻم ده..
احنا يادوب ابتدينا نفكر بجد بقى من كام الف سنة يعني...




Desert Rose قال:


> مش هسألك do you personally think its really blind
> لان ده هيدخلنا فى متاهات كبيرة :t33:
> but personally I believe that no blind mindless force whatsoever can produce intelligent beings with minds
> 
> انا بصدق ان لايمكن قوى عمياء بلاعقل تنتج كائنات ذكية وعاقلة




اممممم هو هنا المووضوع داخل فيه ان طالما ظهر الذكاء ساعتها ممكن يتطور ويزيد...
ماتنسيش ان الكائن الذكي ده بيحاول يعمل لمصلحته...

بس من ناحية تانية الطبيعي ان الحاجة بتقل وتتشوه او تتهد مع الوقت مش العكس...

سؤال لذبذ ومهم....origin of intelligence


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

> وﻻ بالي وﻻ بتاع....احنا ببساطة قدامنا evidence متفقين عليها...
> 
> ممكن بقى نجيب اي نظرية تشرح الevidence ده...


ايه ال evidence اللى احنا متفقين عليه ؟





> - ماهو مش حدث كبير....ده تطور بطيء على مﻻيين السنين...
> 
> - زمان مكانوش يعني من الادراك اوي انهم يدركوا اوي كده...ميقدروش اوي يﻻحظوا الكﻻم ده..
> احنا يادوب ابتدينا نفكر بجد بقى من كام الف سنة يعني...


how did you know  





> اممممم هو هنا المووضوع داخل فيه ان طالما ظهر الذكاء ساعتها ممكن يتطور ويزيد...
> ماتنسيش ان الكائن الذكي ده بيحاول يعمل لمصلحته...
> 
> بس من ناحية تانية الطبيعي ان الحاجة بتقل وتتشوه او تتهد مع الوقت مش العكس...


الذكاء ظهر امته ؟ ومين قال انه ظهر ؟ وكان فين قبل ما يظهر ؟ والانسان كان ايه قبل ما يظهر الذكاء ؟
وبعدين انا مش بتكلم عن ذكاء الانسان انا برد على فكرة ان الانتخاب الطبيعى اللى قال عليه داروين كان بيتم بقوى عمياء غير عاقلة 
وانا سؤالى واقتناعى ازاى قوى عمياء غير عاقلة تنتج كائن عاقل زى الانسان ؟
الانسان عمره ما كان غير عاقل الانسان بس  بتتطور امكانياته فقط يعنى الانسان فى العصر الحجرى لما اخترع او اكتشف النار ده كان يعتبر عبقرى فى زمنه على حسب الامكانيات المتاحة 
وعلى فكرة طبقا للاحصائيات والابحاث الحديثة فأنسان العصر الحالى اكثر غباءا من العصور اللى فاتت :t33: بسبب اعتماده الشديد على التكنولوجيا وفيه ابحاث بتقول ان الانسان كمان 30 سنة هيبقى شبة متخلف عقليا :t33:


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ال evidence اللى احنا متفقين عليه ؟
> :t33:




مبدئياً الfossil record
وان الانسان النهاردة ذكي وعنده اخﻻق وضمير...

وتصرفات الحيوانات...



Desert Rose قال:


> how did you know
> :t33:




How did you know it's not?

It's just a theory...

بالنسبة للتاريخ لانه مفيش تاريخ مدون غير من 8000 سنة مثﻻً...



Desert Rose قال:


> الذكاء ظهر امته ؟ ومين قال انه ظهر ؟ وكان فين قبل ما يظهر ؟ والانسان كان ايه قبل ما يظهر الذكاء ؟
> وبعدين انا مش بتكلم عن ذكاء الانسان انا برد على فكرة ان الانتخاب الطبيعى اللى قال عليه داروين كان بيتم بقوى عمياء غير عاقلة
> وانا سؤالى واقتناعى ازاى قوى عمياء غير عاقلة تنتج كائن عاقل زى الانسان ؟
> الانسان عمره ما كان غير عاقل الانسان بس  بتتطور امكانياته فقط يعنى الانسان فى العصر الحجرى لما اخترع او اكتشف النار ده كان يعتبر عبقرى فى زمنه على حسب الامكانيات المتاحة
> وعلى فكرة طبقا للاحصائيات والابحاث الحديثة فأنسان العصر الحالى اكثر غباءا من العصور اللى فاتت :t33: بسبب اعتماده الشديد على التكنولوجيا وفيه ابحاث بتقول ان الانسان كمان 30 سنة هيبقى شبة متخلف عقليا :t33:




قبل ما يتطور ذكاءه للي احنا شايفينه النهاردة الانسان كان species اقل ذكاء واجتماعية....
نيانديرثال مثﻻً...

هو مش فجأة ظهر الذكاء...كل حيوان عنده نسبة معينة...ومع التطور وصلنا احنا اننا بقينا كده...

هممممم ماعرفش بتقيسيها ازاي....
مستوى المعرفة بيتضاعف كل سنتين دلوقتي....

الاعتماد على التكنولوجيا مش بيسبب الغباء بالعكس قدرتنا على الاستيعاب والتعليم زايدة جداً وهتزيد...
It's exponential


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تعليقاً بس على ان الانسان بيزداد ذكاء وﻻ غباء...

يعني زمان كان الواحد يعيش ويموت زي ماهو...ماتعلمش حاجة جديدة...
فﻻح مثﻻً من الف سنة مايعرفش غير شوية الحاجات اللي بيعملها طول عمره وخـﻻص...

دلوقتي الاستيعاب اعلى بكتير...

وعلى فكرة، الexponential معدل زيادته متزايد....، وبطريقة exponential برضو

Exponentially increasing rate of change


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

> مبدئياً الfossil record
> وان الانسان النهاردة ذكي وعنده اخﻻق وضمير...
> 
> وتصرفات الحيوانات...


وال fossil record ديه قالت ان الانسان عنده اخلاق وضمير ؟ 
يعنى ازاى ديه اتحددت فى ال fossil record ؟
 



> How did you know it's not?
> 
> It's just a theory...
> 
> بالنسبة للتاريخ لانه مفيش تاريخ مدون غير من 8000 سنة مثﻻً...


وايه اللى يثبت ال theory ديه ؟ 
وتفتكر ان حاجة زى ظهور الضمير ده او تطوره حدث لا يستحق تدوينة او متابعته فى التاريخ الانسانى ؟ 
 



> قبل ما يتطور ذكاءه للي احنا شايفينه النهاردة الانسان كان species اقل ذكاء واجتماعية....
> نيانديرثال مثﻻً...
> 
> هو مش فجأة ظهر الذكاء...كل حيوان عنده نسبة معينة...ومع التطور وصلنا احنا اننا بقينا كده...
> ...


على فكرة الانسان الجديد ( الحالى ) كان عايش فى نفس التوقيت مع انسان نيانديرثال على حسب ما بتقول الحفريات يعنى هما الاتنين عاشوا فى نفس الحقبة الزمنية تقريبا 
هل من الممكن اعتبار انسان نيانديرثال نوعية من البشر اقل ذكاءا او قدرات عقلية زى مثلا mentally retarded people ؟ اصحاب الاعاقات الفكرية العايشين بينا حاليا ؟ 

وبعدين انا بتكلم عن الضمير والتسامى ده ايه علاقته بالذكاء او التطور العقلى ؟ لا يوجد اى رابط بينهم 

لا مش انا اللى بقول عن موضوع ذكاء الانسان ومش انا اللى بقيسها انا بتكلم عن ابحاث علمية 
المعرفة غير الذكاء واستخدام كل قدراتك العقلية 
المعرفة مفيش اسهل منها دلوقتى ولا تحتاج لذكاء انما بتحتاج لجوجل :t33: انما كتر التكنولوجيا ( على حسب الابحاث مش كلامى انا ) بيقلل من اعتماد الانسان على قدراته العقلية واستخدامها بشكل كامل مما يؤدى الى ضعف وخمول وكسل فى القدرات العقلية والفكرية ديه 

اذا كنت انت بتقول على اللى انت متخيل انه حقيقى انه theory فبالالولى انك تصدق او تحاول تصدق اللى بتقوله الابحاث العلمية الفعلية مش مجرد نظريات


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> وال fossil record ديه قالت ان الانسان عنده اخلاق وضمير ؟
> يعنى ازاى ديه اتحددت فى ال fossil record ؟
> 
> 
> ...



انتي هتدخلينا في 100 شغﻻنة كده...وانا مش متمكن اوي يعني من كل الآراء انا بس باعرض واللي يعرف اكتر مني يشرح سواء مع او ضد...

طب بصي قبل ما اجاوب...

كنتي هتقولي ليه الموضوع ده (الانسان مكنة وﻻ ﻷ) هيسبب لي ازمات نفسية...
ليه بقى؟


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انتي هتدخلينا في 100 شغﻻنة كده...وانا مش متمكن اوي يعني من كل الآراء انا بس باعرض واللي يعرف اكتر مني يشرح سواء مع او ضد...
> 
> طب بصي قبل ما اجاوب...
> 
> ...



هتتعبك نفسيا لان فكرتك كده عن الانسان بتخليك بينك وبين نفسك تلغى اى حاجة ليها اى علاقة بالمشاعر او الاحساس حتى من غير ما انت تحس انك بتعمل كده 
والحياة هتبقا جامدة ناشفة لانك هتشوف نفسك مجرد مكنة شغالة والناس اللى حواليك مكن زيك تحطلهم input معين يطلعوا output معين 
وده بيفقد جزء كبير من معنى الحياة وقدرتك على انك تشوف جمالها او تجملها وتعيشها وتضيف ليها نوع من انواع الحلم والاحساس واللون اللى يديها جمال يقلل من قسوتها 
ده غير ان هيكون صعب عليك انك تتلامس مع الرب نفسه لان الرب مش بيتعامل مع مكن الرب بيتعامل مع انسان بنى ادميين 
هيكون صعب عليك انك تفهمه وتقرب منه وتفهم طرقه لان ده مش محتاج انسان يشوف نفسه مكنه 
انما انسان يشوف نفسه مخلوق على صورة الله زى ما الكتاب قال وده طبعا اعظم من المكن


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هتتعبك نفسيا لان فكرتك كده عن الانسان بتخليك بينك وبين نفسك تلغى اى حاجة ليها اى علاقة بالمشاعر او الاحساس حتى من غير ما انت تحس انك بتعمل كده
> والحياة هتبقا جامدة ناشفة لانك هتشوف نفسك مجرد مكنة شغالة والناس اللى حواليك مكن زيك تحطلهم input معين يطلعوا output معين
> وده بيفقد جزء كبير من معنى الحياة وقدرتك على انك تشوف جمالها او تجملها وتعيشها وتضيف ليها نوع من انواع الحلم والاحساس واللون اللى يديها جمال يقلل من قسوتها
> ده غير ان هيكون صعب عليك انك تتلامس مع الرب نفسه لان الرب مش بيتعامل مع مكن الرب بيتعامل مع انسان بنى ادميين
> ...



انا كنت هابتدي ارد او اقاوح بس كلمة "بينك وبين نفسك" و "من غير ما تحس انك بتعمل كده"
كلمة من غير ما تحس دي دايماً تخوفني على نفسي...

فانا هاسكت واسمع واتعلم وبس


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا كنت هابتدي ارد او اقاوح بس كلمة "بينك وبين نفسك" و "من غير ما تحس انك بتعمل كده"
> كلمة من غير ما تحس دي دايماً تخوفني على نفسي...
> 
> فانا هاسكت واسمع واتعلم وبس



اخيرا خلصنا من مقاوحتك ياجونى؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اخيرا خلصنا من مقاوحتك ياجونى؟ :t33::t33:



اممممم...

طب علميني بقى يﻻ


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اعلمك ايه ؟


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

What I should learn or take care of...


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اقرا الكتاب المقدس ياجونى انا عارفه انك بتقراه وقريته 
بس اقراه بطريقة مختلفه علشان تشوف عظمة تكوين الانسان وبص جواك ركز على احاسيسك ومشاعرك وشوف ردود افعالك وانت ترف انك مش مجرد مكنة 
شوف نفسك من منظور الله نفسه اللى بيقول انه عمل الانسان على صورته وكمان بيقول ان لذاتى مع بنى ادم 
ده اعظم بكتير من مكنة ليها input و output


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

هو كون الانسان مكنة يمنع وجود مشاعر وتفاعـﻻت؟ امممم مش عارف...ممكن طبعاً...انا مافتيش في اي حاجة فيها ريحة ان الواحد يخدع نفسه او مايحسش بنفسه....


امممم بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس طبعاً زي ماتوقعتي انتي انا قريته كتير...وكل مرة بتبقى مختلفة...
بس باﻻقي ان سفر التكوين بالذات باقعد احلل فيه وابص له بطريقة رمزية وبتاع مش بتساعد اوي


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

انت شايف ان التفاعلات والمشاعر بتاعت الانسان مجرد input و output غير متغيرة ديه مشكلة 
المشكلة التانية ان ده بيخليك متقدرش تشوف الغرض من وجودها او ايه اللى بيميز الانسان عن باقى الكائنات 

اشمعنا سفر التكوين ؟ انصحك تقرا تفسيراته الاجنبية مش العربية


----------

